

YC08 Summer Founders Hosting Hacker Meetup in Cambridge. Come Join Us - jmorin007
http://anyvite.com/events/home/tmokjxuwai/cambridgeboston-startup-meetup

======
jmorin007
If you're in the Cambridge/Boston area next Monday, come join us for a hacker
meetup. PG will be answering some user submitted questions on the YC process
and how to increase your odds of getting in.

Check out the invite for more details and RSVP if you're able to make it.

~~~
rantfoil
This is going to be a ton of fun. It'll be a great way to network and really
just hang out. Can't wait to meet all of you.

-Garry, cofounder, posterous.com

------
LukeG
We're bringing out some (as many as possible) Startuply companies that are
hiring, too, so there will definitely be some opportunities here if you're
looking to get involved.

------
the_dude
I'd definitely like to attend, I'm a soon-to-be (full-time) entrepreneur and
avid HN reader living in Boston. I'm strongly considering applying for the
next YC round, so it'll be cool to see what pg and the YC summer '08 folks are
up to, and hopefully meet you all in person!

-Chris

------
bootload
_"... YC08 Summer Founders Hosting Hacker Meetup in Cambridge. Come Join Us
..."_

I won't be going, _"artichoke end of the world"_. But it does make me smile
that an ecosystem of yc startups are supporting and using each others tools.

------
felideon
I'm so tempted to go but that would be one hell of an expensive beer (airfare
+ stay). But... I could get a lot out of this since I want to start a startup.

I definitely need to move to a startup hub. This type of meet up would never
happen around here (South Florida).

------
ian
Awesome you guys are going this. We should tie this up with the Hacker Meetups
we've been running for the last 6 months in London.

~~~
jmorin007
Absolutely! Feel free to shoot me an email and we chat about it.

------
far33d
Looking forward to it. Just moved from SF to Cambridge 3 months ago and
excited to meet up w/ the YC folks around here.

------
ia
sorry for the ignorance, but i notice it says "Be sure to RSVP and secure your
spot at the meetup!". does this mean there will be reserved seating? or "sorry
we're full" guys guarding the door? is it not a casual, "drop by for a beer"
type of thing? i'd like to attend, but i'm not 100% i can make it yet.

~~~
jmorin007
For now it's definitely a drop by for a beer, but if the number reaches a
certain tolerance, then we need to cap it. So basically we just want to get an
accurate number with the RSVPs to make sure the venue is prepared with us and
we don't violate any fire laws by having too many people on the 3rd floor.

You can respond Maybe if you don't know for sure if you can make it.

------
hooande
The first YC08 Demo Day is only a few days after this event, so be prepared to
offer moral support and feedback to those who are in the middle of that last
push

------
nonrecursive
I'll be coming from Newburyport. If anyone from up here is going and would
like to carpool, please let me know (daniel at flyingmachinestudios dot com).

------
samwise
count me in

